# Stamp cards



## Corndoggy (Oct 21, 2019)

Hello, 
i was wondering if anyone knew how to use the completed stamp cards to swap for fortune cookie goodies. When i go to swap for something it says i need 5 - does that mean for stamps or stamp cards? 
Also on the topic of the stamp cards, do you think they are worth the use, as cookies are so expensive anyways in order to even get the stamp cards.

Thanks, 
Corndoggy


----------



## chocobeann (Oct 21, 2019)

I believe you need 5 stamp cards to purchase said item. Personally, I don't think it's really worth it. It's just another way to spend cash. But, hey, if you have enough, at least you know what your purchasing rather than a lotto!


----------



## auroral (Oct 21, 2019)

Can confirm it's 5 completed stamp cards and not just 5 stamps :c I agree with chocobeann, though, I really don't think it's worth it, because unless you're actively purchasing LT to spend on cookies, or spending every single LT you earn for free on them, it'll take ages to save up that many stamp cards. I don't think I've exchanged a stamp card in about a year, and I only have about 4 & a half filled out. (To be fair, though, I really don't buy a lot of cookies. I mostly spend my LT on exclusive outfit pieces instead, since I'm not a big fan of the gambling aspect that cookies bring. But if you do decide to buy a bunch of cookies, you could probably earn 5 a lot faster.)


----------



## Cerise (Nov 1, 2019)

chocobeann said:


> I believe you need 5 stamp cards to purchase said item. Personally, I don't think it's really worth it. It's just another way to spend cash. But, hey, if you have enough, at least you know what your purchasing rather than a lotto!



So I really liked Beau's fortune cookie.  And I decided to purchase some leaf tickets (because I fell for the money trap), then I got ten stamps which meant it was some sort of bonus for me.  I wanted the feature item from Beau's cookie, the bakery counter, but when I clicked on it, it wouldn't let me redeem it, so I thought I had to trade one of my items for the bakery counter.  I clicked on the apron and I got another apron...so my understanding is if I get 10 stamps, I get a free item from the cookie of my choice...did I understand it wrong?


----------



## WynterFrost (Nov 1, 2019)

you need 10 full cards of stamps to get the 5 star item not 10 stamps


----------

